# Smell proof grow tent?



## kcasper (Aug 28, 2012)

Is there any company that makes a smell proof grow tent? What all do I need to set up a grow tent? What I have found so far is I need a carbon filter, inline fans, ballast. FYI I want to grow with mh/hip lights.


----------



## iDC5 (Aug 28, 2012)

Get a good quality Tent!
Some 6" venting
6" Inline fan
Carbon filter rated for the fan u choose,
Seal All openings Where Vents wires etc may enter

Set the fan up to extract air from the tent with carbon fitler inside tent and, gear up a passive intake for fresh air.


----------



## budballer (Aug 28, 2012)

and for the added overkill set up an ONA block at the exhaust. Should have 0 odor issues. As long as you're smart about your odor control i honestlly think the biggest concern should be sound now days.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 28, 2012)

Minor air leaks (zippers, cord entrance, etc.) aren't a problem. They're part of the air intake. Fan runs 24/7 pulling air out thru good quality carbon filter. Keep tent in closed room with windows covered with plywood or panda film. A good quality filter is key. Don't buy cheap filter. Pot needs ventilation, so air tight tent isn't feasible. Sealed grows are possible, but require much more equipment (read "money")


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 29, 2012)

Get a fan with a good carbon filter. Don't skimp out on the filter.

The fan will create negative pressure in the tent, meaning the only stinky air that leaves the tent will have to pass through the filter. A quality filter should get rid of the smells. A secondary defense would be to buy a small jar of ona gel and put it in your exhaust ducting.


----------



## thehole (Aug 29, 2012)

It's about negative pressure. More exhaust leaving through a fan/carbon filter, less air coming in. Doesn't matter what material your walls are.

In my panda room I have a carbon filter rated at 500 cfm, a fan exhausting at about 480 cfm, and an inline fan bringing in about 350 cfm. Tight negative pressure. No smell.


----------



## mr2shim (Aug 29, 2012)

What these guys said. It's all about that negative pressure. I have a 4" in my tiny little tent strapped to a big ass carbon filter. Sucks in the walls of the tent. No smells until I open it.


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 29, 2012)

kcasper said:


> Is there any company that makes a smell proof grow tent? What all do I need to set up a grow tent? What I have found so far is I need a carbon filter, inline fans, ballast. FYI I want to grow with mh/hip lights.


Not a chance. Just get bigger fans and move more air out of the area. Dual carbon filters if you're in that much need. Read the guys negative pressure comments. Experience says "No" if no odor is a deal killer. Just preparing you.


----------



## Ty13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> Minor air leaks (zippers, cord entrance, etc.) aren't a problem. They're part of the air intake. Fan runs 24/7 pulling air out thru good quality carbon filter. Keep tent in closed room with windows covered with plywood or panda film. A good quality filter is key. Don't buy cheap filter. Pot needs ventilation, so air tight tent isn't feasible. Sealed grows are possible, but require much more equipment (read "money")





Clown Baby said:


> Get a fan with a good carbon filter. Don't skimp out on the filter.
> 
> The fan will create negative pressure in the tent, meaning the only stinky air that leaves the tent will have to pass through the filter. A quality filter should get rid of the smells. A secondary defense would be to buy a small jar of ona gel and put it in your exhaust ducting.





thehole said:


> It's about negative pressure. More exhaust leaving through a fan/carbon filter, less air coming in. Doesn't matter what material your walls are.
> 
> In my panda room I have a carbon filter rated at 500 cfm, a fan exhausting at about 480 cfm, and an inline fan bringing in about 350 cfm. Tight negative pressure. No smell.





mr2shim said:


> What these guys said. It's all about that negative pressure. I have a 4" in my tiny little tent strapped to a big ass carbon filter. Sucks in the walls of the tent. No smells until I open it.





hotrodharley said:


> Not a chance. Just get bigger fans and move more air out of the area. Dual carbon filters if you're in that much need. Read the guys negative pressure comments. Experience says "No" if no odor is a deal killer. Just preparing you.


BUMP most of what everyone here has said! Negative pressure and the best carbon scrubber OR scrubbers you can afford are going to be very key. But if your plants are half as pungent as mine, you're going to want not double duct tape, but extra Onas or similar.

Hell, I ran a closed loop w/8" ducting for Mag. XXXL hoods ending with a 10" duct out the peak of the roof....I duct taped every connection and as much of the hood's already so called, "gasket sealed" glass on hinges....Checked as much as I could physically sense and all seemed good. BUT, my girls' fragrance made it into the closed loop system either through a slight vacuum that was unintentionally created or THROUGH the ACTUAL DUCT itself and the public could potentially sense it.....I'm still not 100% sure on where exactly it got into the closed loop or if it was a combination... Either way, I'm implementing a 10" inline Phresh filter towards the end of the exhaust line in hopes of solving the issue.

My point is only that smell or the attempt to make it completely odorless, can be tough...Even when you're handling it and wearing surgical gloves, the smell will get through on to your skin.

Not intending to hijack but anyone reading this have experience with 10" inline Phresh filters or at least heard how well the INLINE PHRESH FILTERS are working for people?!?! Sorry, I've been away and busy with you know what so I'm not sure if anyone has reviewed them yet...If there is, even a point in the right direction would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## kcasper (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the help.
-Casper the ghost


----------



## dank smoker420 (Aug 31, 2012)

carbon filters work wonderfully


----------



## Icannabis (Sep 2, 2012)

Phat filters sell a inline filter nowadays and so does stealth air box both are high end filters...good growing


----------

